# Jiggen vs. Faulenzen



## tomtomgo (4. Oktober 2011)

hallo Spinangler,
versuche seit einiger Zeit und noch relativ erfolglos das "Faulenzen" mit Gummifisch.
Ich bin ein absolut eingefahrener Jigger,der na ich sag mal so,das auch gut kann.
Mit dem Faulenzen hab ich aber so meine Liebe Not,immer wieder schleichen sich bei mir die alten(schon tausende male gemachten)kleinen und größeren Hüpfer ein.In Verbindung dann mit dem Faulenzen sieht das dann wohl manchesmal für andere Angler merkürdig aus :q.Na ich arbeite dran.
Der Kern meines Beitrages sollte aber eigentlich sein,
was ist die bessere/wirksamere Methode auf die Glasaugen?
Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?Oder habt ihr vielleicht eine andere ganz eigene Art kreiert?
also,faulenzt nicht,schreibt wie Ihr "ES" macht mit dem Gummi :q


----------



## FisherMan66 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Jiggen vs. Faulenzen*

Du bist doch schon auf einem gute Wege. "Die" Methode gibt es nicht, die die Ultimative ist. 
Manchmal bringt Faulenzen mit ganz langsamen Kurbelumdrehungen den Erfolg, und manchmal muß es das erbarmungslose Anjiggen sein.

Ich fische oft einen Mischmasch aus beiden Methoden. Klappt recht gut.

Manchmal geht auch gar nichts von beiden. Dann hilft ab und an das stupide Durchkurbeln des GuFi.


----------



## tomtomgo (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Jiggen vs. Faulenzen*

abend zusammen,
hab wieder mal einen "erfolgreichen" Schneidertag als Faulenzer am Rhein erlebt gestern.
Nicht einen Biss in ca.5 Stunden angeln...das frustet doch schon manchmal :c
aber aufgegeben wird nie und nimmer #6
gruß Tom


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Jiggen vs. Faulenzen*

Ich persönliche bevorzuge "variables" jiggen..

Faulenzen kann in manchen Situationen was bringen, ist aber nicht das Allheilmittel.

Durch die praktisch ständig gespannte Schnur braucht man schwerere Gewichte als beim jiggen, so dass gerade Zander den Köder dadurch nicht richtig einsaugen können, dadurch  hat man viele Schwanzbeisser und muss dann Angstdrillinge verwenden.

Der einzige Vorteil der Methode:
Durch die ständig gespannte Schnur kriegen auch Anfänger besser mit, wann der Köder aufkommt und wann sie wieder mal nen Fehlbiss haben (siehe oben, einsaugen, Angstdrilling).

Jiggen kann man variantenreicher ausführen, braucht keinen Angstdrilling, ist in meinen Augen auch fängiger.
Nachteil auch klar:
Man muss sich die Bisserkennung hart erarbeiten....


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Jiggen vs. Faulenzen*

PS:
Hab das mal von Angeln allgemein hier ins Räuberforum verschoben -  thematisch sicher besser passend..


----------



## Frettchen82 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Jiggen vs. Faulenzen*

Also was die Bisserkennung angeht ist das faulenzen sicher die einfachste Methode. Da ich aber noch nie so wirklich gejiggt habe, kann ich es auch nur halbwegs beurteilen. Ich persönlich habe keinen blassen Schimmer wie ich bei jiggen den Biss erkennen soll. Spürt man ihn beim nächsten Jigg? Schnurbeobachtung geht ja bestimmt auch nicht, da beim kurbeln der Schnur diese ja nur rumwackelt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Jiggen vs. Faulenzen*

Es gibt verschiedene Arten von Bissen und es kommt auf verschiedene Faktoren an.

Wenn Du nach dem hochjiggen mit der Rutensptize dem absinkenden Jig folgst, so dass die Schnur gerade nicht gespannt ist, kriegt man viele Bisse mit mit etwas Training.

Ist vergleichbar mit Dorschpilken mit Solopilker, nur eben mit leichterem Gerät.

Die Bisse unterscheiden sich auch, je nachdem ob Du mit oder gegen die Strömung angelst. 

Gegen die Strömung sind die Bisse leichter zu erkennen, man muss aber immer aufpassen, dass die Schnur beim hinterhergehen nach dem anjiggen nicht gespannt wird.

Denn genau das, was die Bisserkennung beim faulenzen erleichtert, ist auch das größte Manko:
Ein Köder an gespannter Schnur spielt nicht so natürlich.

Auch sollte man den Eintrittspunkt der Schnur ins Wasser beobachten (Polbrille!). Gerade beim jiggen mit der Strömung sollte man jede unnatürliche Bewegung da mit einem leichten Anhieb quittieren.

Mit der Zeit lernt man dann diese Bewegungen zu unterscheiden, ob es wirklich ein Biss oder nur ein abhoppeln des Köders über Steine ist z. B..

Fakt ist:
Keine noch so harte Rute kann Dir den Biss früher melden, als Du ihn am Eintrittspunkt der Schnur im Wasser sehen kannst. 

Aber - das ist der Nachteil:
ÜBEN, ÜBEN, ÜBEN.....


----------



## FisherMan66 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Jiggen vs. Faulenzen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...........
> Fakt ist:
> Keine noch so harte Rute kann Dir den Biss früher melden, als Du ihn am Eintrittspunkt der Schnur im Wasser sehen kannst.
> 
> ...


 
Da gebe ich Dir vollkommen Recht - aber sie erleichtert einen guten Anhieb ungemein.
Eine Schnur, die gut sichtbar ist, auch bei schlechten Sichtverhältnissen erleichtert die Bisserkennung auch noch einmal.
Konsequentes GuFi-Angeln erfordert ein hohes Maß an Konzentration. Die Bisse, die über die Rute klar wahrnehmbar sind, sind die von den Fischen, die im richtigen Moment richtig reinknallen - die feinen und vorsichtigen Bisse werden über die Rute fast nie wahrgenommen.

Ist etwas nicht so wie immer: --> Anhieb setzen, lieber einmal zuviel, als einmal zu wenig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Jiggen vs. Faulenzen*



> Ist etwas nicht so wie immer: --> Anhieb setzen, lieber einmal zuviel, als einmal zu we


Genau - wobei man durch das ständige Training eben mit der Zeit auch immer seltener danebenliegt..


----------



## Frettchen82 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Jiggen vs. Faulenzen*

Mal Danke für die Hinwese. Werde mir mal ne Brille zulegen und es dann mal testen. Ohne ist es echt Augenkrebs glaube ich. 

Wie weit lasst ihr den denn den GuFi im Schnitt hüpfen oder gibt es da auch keine allgemeine regel?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Jiggen vs. Faulenzen*

Es gibt da keine Regel, weil das immer mit aufs Gewässer, Jahreszeit, Situation vor Ort ankommt.

Ich habe schon gefangen mit über Boden schleifen lassenm und Minizuckern aus dem Handgelenk, genauso wie mit "Gufipilken"; wobei ich den Gufi dann richtig hochziehe vom Grund, dürften teilweise mehr als 2  Meter gewesen sein (interessanterwesie gut auf Waller).


----------



## Frettchen82 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Jiggen vs. Faulenzen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> dürften teilweise mehr als 2  Meter gewesen sein (interessanterwesie gut auf Waller).



Würde ich jetzt eher dem Hecht geben


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Jiggen vs. Faulenzen*

Da funzt da auch klasse, nur kommen Hechte bei uns seltener vor...
Und da ist für diese Methode ein Effzett noch besser als Gummi


----------



## Frettchen82 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Jiggen vs. Faulenzen*

Wär ich gut noch mal 12 *träum* Da war Angeln noch "einfach". Ne Rute für alles mit ner 30er drauf und gut wars 

OK, Spass bei seite. Ich werd es das nächste mal testen, bin gespannt.


----------



## tomtomgo (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Jiggen vs. Faulenzen*

hallo frettchen,
ich mache meistens eher kleinere Sprünge so zwischen 20 und 50 cm.Hab damit eigentlich regelmäßig Erfolg gehabt.Kannst auch variieren und mehrere (kleinere) Sprünge direkt hintereinander machen.Dabei immer die Schnur mit wenig einkurbeln spannen sonst wird es schwer mit der bisserkennung.
Meistens kommen die Bisse sowieso beim absinken des Köders (und der Rute)selten beim aufjiggen,zumindest bei mir net.
schönen Gruß
Tom


----------



## Fischer-Torsten (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Jiggen vs. Faulenzen*

Kann mich nur anschließen: DIE Methode gibt es einfach nicht. Mir persönlich gefällt das Faulenzen nicht so gut. Ich jigge lieber mit erhobener Rute. Gerade bei starkem Seitenwind ist man aber gezwungen, die Rute runterzunehmen, damit der Schnurbogen nicht so groß wird. Dann kombiniere ich beide Methoden: Anjiggen und sofort die Rute senken und dabei die Leerschnur einholen. In der absinkphase, wenn die Bisse kommen, habe ich dann die Rute unten und keinen Bogen in der Schnur. Reines Faulenzen probiere ich nur, wenn die Biester ganz zickig sind.


----------



## Veit (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Jiggen vs. Faulenzen*

Man muss varieren. Mal wollen sie ganz, ganz dezentes Faulenzen mit einer Kurbelumdrehung (besonders im tiefsten Winter), mal muss der Köder agressiv gejiggt werden. Wie schon gesagt wurde: Die Methode gibt es nicht und wer immer die selbe "Leier" abzieht, wird nicht immer das maximale Ergebnis erzielen.


----------



## Tauwurmbader (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Jiggen vs. Faulenzen*

oh mann, als Anfänger werde ich woll das mit der  Faulenzertaktik probieren.|kopfkrat


----------



## FisherMan66 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Jiggen vs. Faulenzen*



Tauwurmbader schrieb:


> oh mann, als Anfänger werde ich woll das mit der Faulenzertaktik probieren.|kopfkrat


 
Konzentrieren musst Du Dich sowohl beim Jiggen, als auch beim Faulenzen. Die meiste Aufmerksamkeit muß der Schnur gewidmet werden. Den Fisch, den Du in der Rute spürst, den merkst Du viel früher in der Schnur.

Beim Faulenzen beobachtest Du die gespannte Schnur. Beim Jiggen die lockere am Wassereintrittspunkt. (Thomas hatte das weiter oben schön beschrieben.)
Mit der Zeit lernst Du dann, die Ereignisse um Deine Schnur besser zu deuten, so dass Du Deine Bissausbeute deutlich steigern kannst, bzw. überhaupt erst einmal mitzubekommen, dass Du überhaupt einen Biss hattest.

Was spricht denn also dagegen, wenn Faulenzen nicht funktioniert, das Jiggen auszuprobieren, oder ein Mix aus beiden.


----------



## Bootshausfan (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Jiggen vs. Faulenzen*

Ich bin bekennender Faulenzer und von der Methode absolut überzeugt. 
Erfolgreich ist die Methode der ich mein Vertrauen schenke.

Jiggen ist nix für mich denke ich.....und dann ist das auch so. Die selbsterfüllende Prophezeihung schlägt zu.

Der Jigger der seiner Methode vertraut fängt. Der Faulenzer der seiner Methode vertraut fängt. Derjenige, der beide Methoden mixt und vertraut fängt auch.

Wer besser fängt ? Mal so, mal so. Wie im richtigen Leben.

Grüsschen, Karl


----------



## Frettchen82 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Jiggen vs. Faulenzen*

Ich werd es dann mal mit Jigglenzen versuchen...


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Jiggen vs. Faulenzen*

Morgen,
jetzt hätte ich auch mal eine Frage, ich jige und faulenze am Rhein. Klappt soweit auch sehr gut. Ich habe mir nur sehr schnell abgewöhnen müssen, auf die Schnur zu achten, da ich meist gehe wenn es dunkel wird/ist. Wichtig ist, das man versucht einfach Kontakt zum Köder zu halten. 
Ich habe seinerzeit mir 28g Jigs angefangen und bin jetzt bei 14g, teilweise auch bei 10g. 
Was meiner Meinung auch sehr wichtig ist, ist die Schnurstärke, je dünner, desto besser. 

Und generell ist mir aufgefallen, dass man im Sommer mehr Bisse auf einen gejigten GF bekommt als im Winter. 

Gruß
  Michael


----------



## zanderzone (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Jiggen vs. Faulenzen*

@Bountyhounter: und wo is nu deine Frage??


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Jiggen vs. Faulenzen*

Das Frage ich mich auch...... 




Wie macht ihr das, wenn es dunkel ist?


----------



## Fishx (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Jiggen vs. Faulenzen*

Hi All,

genau, was soll man machen wenn es dunkel wird?
Ich bin mit dem GuFi am Rhein in Neuss unterwegs. Hab nen 15-20g Erie-Jig drauf und teilweise das Gefühl der ganze "Kram" schleift nur auf dem Grund rum... Ich hab da nur wenige Stellen in der Buhne wo ich klar das "Tocken" spüre...ansonsten fällt nur die Schnur in sich zusammen. Im "Hellen" sehe ich das ja aber was mache wenn's dunkel ist ?

Fishx, der Wiedereinsteiger...


----------



## Frettchen82 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Jiggen vs. Faulenzen*

Ne Helmlampe anziehen...

Nee, keine Ahnung. Mim Finger die Schnur fühlen, aber geht ja nur beim Faulenzen würde ich sagen.


----------



## tomtomgo (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Jiggen vs. Faulenzen*

Jiggen im Dunkeln?

Ganz einfach,holt euch die neue "Neonfil",die hat 7 Watt Leistung und nen USB Anschluß.:q


----------



## FisherMan66 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Jiggen vs. Faulenzen*

USB alleine ist scheixxe - Sinn macht das nur mit Bluetooth 
Für die drahtlose Köderrückmeldung 

Im Dunkeln ist GuFi Angeln ein wenig schwierig. Der visuelle Kontakt ist einfach nicht mehr vorhanden. Jetzt habe ich nur noch die Rückmeldung über die Rute, bzw. die Finger beim Faullenzen. Der ein oder andere deine Biss geht einem dann durch die Lappen, weil er einfach nicht wahrnehmbar ist.
Ich wechsele im Dunkeln gerne auf andere Köder, hauptsächlich auf Wobbler.


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Jiggen vs. Faulenzen*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Ich wechsele im Dunkeln gerne auf andere Köder, hauptsächlich auf Wobbler.



Auch im Winter? Jagen die Zander noch so aktiv?


----------



## Honeyball (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Jiggen vs. Faulenzen*

Auch wenn's schon länger her ist, diese Textzeile wird dann doch mal eingesammelt...:m


tomtomgo schrieb:


> also,faulenzt nicht,schreibt wie Ihr "ES" macht mit dem Gummi :q


----------



## zanderzone (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Jiggen vs. Faulenzen*

Im Dunkeln ist es schon ein bissel schwieriger! Lege auch den Finger in die Schnur, aber das ist auch nicht soo einfach, denn oft erwischt man die Schnur nicht!
Habe mir schon mal überlegt ein Knicklicht an die Spitze zu tapen! So sieht man ja das zurück fallen der Spitze! müsste eigentlich klappen! Werde ich die Tage mal ausprobieren!!


----------



## Honeyball (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Jiggen vs. Faulenzen*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Im Dunkeln ist es schon ein bissel schwieriger!


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Jiggen vs. Faulenzen*



zanderzone schrieb:


> *Im Dunkeln ist es schon ein bissel schwieriger!*. . . . *So sieht man ja das zurück fallen der Spitze! müsste eigentlich klappen! Werde ich die Tage mal ausprobieren!!*



Mach das mal.#6


----------



## FisherMan66 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Jiggen vs. Faulenzen*



Bountyhunter schrieb:


> Auch im Winter? Jagen die Zander noch so aktiv?


 
Wer hat denn was vom Winter geschrieben? Oder wer hat nach Winter gefragt.

Wenn Du halt keinen Wobbler hast, der auch bei langsamsten Zug arbeitet, dann musst Du halt auf GuFis ausweichen. 

And by the way - es gibt auch sinkende Wobbler


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Jiggen vs. Faulenzen*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Wer hat denn was vom Winter geschrieben? Oder wer hat nach Winter gefragt.
> 
> Wenn Du halt keinen Wobbler hast, der auch bei langsamsten Zug arbeitet, dann musst Du halt auf GuFis ausweichen.
> 
> And by the way - es gibt auch sinkende Wobbler



Doch, Wobbler habe ich genug, nur im Winter bis jetzt nie damit gefischt, wenn es dunkel war.


----------



## DuHastBiss (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Jiggen vs. Faulenzen*

Ich hab eine Shimano Exage 2500...

Bin neuling auf dem Gebiet Jiggen / Faulenzen etc...

Bisher hab ich beim Faulenzen 2-3 Umdrehungen gemacht bzw kombiniert! 

Ist das ok?


----------



## FisherMan66 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Jiggen vs. Faulenzen*

Kommt daruf an, wie die Beissfreude der Fische aussieht und wie weit Du den GuFi vom Boden weghaben willst.
Im Winter kann 1 schnelle Kurbelumdrehung schon zuviel sein. Im Sommer kann es sein, dass Faullenzen zu langsam ist und aggressives Jiggen her muss.

Du siehst doch, wie lange der Köder benötigt, bis er wieder auf dem Grund angekommen ist. Ist Dir die Zeit zu lang oder zu kurz, dann musst Du entsprechend schneller und mehr, bzw. langsamer und weniger einkurbeln. Ein Patentrezept gibt es nicht.


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Jiggen vs. Faulenzen*

Ich habe mir angewöhnt beim faulenzen zu variieren. 
Ich mache mal 2 mal eine mal eine halbe Umdrehung. Versuche aber auch immer, den Köder ca. 2sek vom Grund hoch zu bekommen. 
Aber das variiert auch immer. Wenn man z.B ein Loch abfischt, fische ich im Winter immer langsam und versuche den Köder lange dort zu halten, teilweise mache ich dann auch nur eine viertel Umdrehung. 
Was mir aufgefallen ist, Zander saugen einen Köder auch vom Grund ein! 


@DuHastBiss: Versuche Grundkontakt zu halten und fange mit schweren Köpfen an, einfach nur um das Gefühl zu bekommen und dann langsam leichtere Jigs nehmen. Wichtig ist, dass du eine Rute hast, die eine gute Rückmeldung gibt, zum Thema Schnur ist zu sagen, je dünner du fischen kannst, je besser mehr Gefühl hast du in deiner Rute.

Gruß
 Michael


----------



## DuHastBiss (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Jiggen vs. Faulenzen*

Ich hab mir eine Pezon Michel Gunki 2,40 zugelegt und find die Rute bisher absolut top! Dazu hab ich ne Shimano Exage 2500! Schnur hab ich eine 14er Spiderwire Rot!

Ich find das Setup Top und bin zufrieden!

Werde auch mal probieren beim Faulenzen einfach mal weniger umdrehung zu machen! 

Lasst ihr den Köder bei Grundkontakt direkt wieder anheben oder kann man den Köder auch mal mehere Sekunden auf dem Grund ruhen lassen?


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Jiggen vs. Faulenzen*

ich lassen den auch schon mal 2-3 Sekunden liegen, wie gesagt habe da schon Bisse bekommen.


----------



## bbm (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Jiggen vs. Faulenzen*

damit habe ich nun ein Problem:

kurz auf dem Grund liegen lassen bringt bei uns im Main zu 80%  (sag-ich-mal) einen Hänger.
Grundkontakt kann man da eigentlich nur minimal zulassen.

Wie führt man denn den GuFi bei solchen Verhältnissen?
Ich nehme da lieber den Spinner und führe den tief.


----------



## tomtomgo (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Jiggen vs. Faulenzen*

abend,
ich habe noch niemals einen Biss auf Gummi gehabt wenn ich den Gufi zwischen den Aktionen ruhen ließ(zumindest hab ich nichts bemerkt).Aber probieren schadet nicht,andere haben damit Erfolg,ich mache manchmal so eine Jigpause um mir den Arm auszuschütteln und zu lockern,bin dann aber auch nicht konzentriert.
viele Grüße
Tom


----------



## tomtomgo (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Jiggen vs. Faulenzen*

Hallo bbm,
bei extemer Hängergefahr hebe ich die Rute auf ca.10 Uhr und zupfe nur kurze Sprünge die ich an gespannter Leine sofort wieder einkurbel.Ich zupfe und kurbele sozusagen ununterbrochen mit straffer Leine.
Dabei kommen die Bisse bei mir sehr oft beim heben der Rute,man merkt Sie dann sehr deutlich.


----------



## torino (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Jiggen vs. Faulenzen*

Hallo
habe mir eine Pol Brille angeschafft, jedoch muss ich dazu sagen das ich nicht wirklich viel mehr an meiner durchgefärbten geflochtenen Fireline sehe. Glaube aber das lag daran das die Farbe schon fast raus war also das ging auch recht schnell einmal durchs trübe Wasser gezogen und die Farbe war raus :-(
Was könnt ihr in der Beziehung sagen ???


----------



## FisherMan66 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Jiggen vs. Faulenzen*



tomtomgo schrieb:


> Hallo bbm,
> bei extemer Hängergefahr hebe ich die Rute auf ca.10 Uhr und zupfe nur kurze Sprünge die ich an gespannter Leine sofort wieder einkurbel.Ich zupfe und kurbele sozusagen ununterbrochen mit straffer Leine.
> Dabei kommen die Bisse bei mir sehr oft beim heben der Rute,man merkt Sie dann sehr deutlich.



Jep, so mache ich das auch an Stellen, die Vor Gestrüpp und sonstigem Gerümpel im Wasser nur so strotzen.
Und ich kann Dir nur voll und ganz zustimmen, dass die Bisse mega heftig sind. Besonders im Flachen, 3 m vor dem Boot. Da schäumt dann direkt das Wasser.


----------



## tomtomgo (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Jiggen vs. Faulenzen*

morgen werd ich's mal wieder probieren mit dem Faulenzen,sofern der rheinpegel das momentan überhaupt zuläßt,ist ja mal wieder ganz schön gefallen|gr:
wenn's denn endlich doch mal klappen sollte mit dem ersten (gewollt erfaulenzten)Zander werd ich's natürlich hier posten.
viele Grüße


----------



## tomtomgo (1. November 2011)

*AW: Jiggen vs. Faulenzen*

hallo zusammen,
war heut vormittag am Rhein bei Wesel.
Der Wasserstand war sehr niedrig (1,98m-Wesel).Mit mir waren noch einige andere Petrijünger da,aber gefangen hat keiner was,mich eingeschlossen.Dann hab ich mir noch meinen schönen Rap.-Countdouwn Wobbler abgerissen und war bedient für heute.
Also wieder nix mit faulenzen,aber aufgeben...nie und nimmer.Wenn dieser Strehlow(od.wie der heißen mag)das kann kriech ich das auch hin.
viele Grüße


----------

